
Seeking Technical Co-Founder to Combat Climate Change and Save the Planet - ryangeftmangold
Thanks so much for reading this. I&#x27;m newer to HN, but I know this is the place to reach out and find the person I&#x27;m looking for. I’m indebted for your help.<p>TL;DR<p>I’m an expert strategist with experience in media tech who’s looking for a technical co-founder to help grow a social enterprise that aims to combat the negative effects of climate change by helping people switch to clean energy sources now... and make making other changes that lessen the effects of climate change easy for people in time. I currently have an MVP but would like to partner with a developer to take it to the next level. If you’re passionate about using your skills to help combat the negative effects of climate change, please PM me.<p>Background<p>I never gave any thought to climate change -- that is before I read the most-read article in the 50-year history of New York Magazine, that basically says the Earth’s good through the end of the century and that&#x27;s it because of climate change -- and watched a series of funny but substantive videos about climate change on Funny or Die on back-to-back days during the Summer of 2016. I have three young kids, and the possibility of the planet&#x27;s having catastrophic problems in their lifetimes meant that... there was no way I was going to sit around and not try to do something about it.<p>Conversion to renewable energy is one area that can lessen the effects of climate change, and while that&#x27;s where I&#x27;ve focused to date and where I&#x27;ve developed a few ways to convert people from standard to renewable energy at scale, my plan is to identify several areas that could lessen the effects of climate change and develop ways to make things easy for individuals to make other important changes. That said, there are significant opportunities to do great work in renewable energy alone.<p>And you can read more at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.indiehackers.com&#x2F;forum&#x2F;seeking-tech-co-founder-whos-passionate-about-combatting-climate-change-and-saving-the-planet-aff0c0305a
======
mazer_r
Awesome to see more and more folks putting their energy into, well, energy.

Have you considered how much good individuals can do by making better choices
for the environment versus how much good we can do as a society by
implementing things like a carbon tax? Many (most?) of the barriers to dealing
with anthropogenic climate change can only be overcome with sufficient
political will. It might be better long-term to urge people to vote for the
"right" policies than to fall into the trap that individuals can fix the
world's climate through lifestyle changes alone.

Bill Gates outlines the problem here: [https://www.gatesnotes.com/Energy/My-
plan-for-fighting-clima...](https://www.gatesnotes.com/Energy/My-plan-for-
fighting-climate-change)

~~~
ryangeftmangold
Thanks for the response. I do think about the issues you're touching on. While
it didn't make it into this post because of HN character limitations, part of
the “What’s Currently in Place” section on the page I linked to includes:

"Advisors that include one of the most noteworthy climate scientists in the
world, the firm that ran data for President Obama's and Bernie Sanders'
Presidential campaigns and a marketing strategist who developed a "primal
branding" framework that's used by companies like Apple and Nike and YouTube"

And while energy was an obvious starting point for me, the aim would be to
make ANYTHING that has an individual / consumer touchpoint and can
significantly lessen the effects of climate change one or two or three degrees
easier... and then scale it.

------
gailmcnulty
Hi Ryan,

I too am a parent who has recently come to terms with the severity and urgency
of the climate crisis and is looking for a way to direct my skills toward
meaningful action. For the past year and a half, I've been advocating in the
sustainable transportation realm in Santa Cruz, CA.

Bernie's Climate Town Hall last week was inspiring. I'd like to find ways to
localize Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez's Green New Deal and start a mass grassroots
movement to stop subsidizing the fossil fuel industry and start shedding light
on realistic options that already exist in the renewable sector if we can get
the fossil fuel industry out of the driver's seat.

One outreach thought I had was trying to "green" the 2019 Super Bowl ads by
getting Bloomberg and/or other wealthy individuals who are speaking out on
climate change to buy up ad time and then invite renewable companies to
produce inspiring messages about how we can make dramatic changes in time to
make a difference. The hope would be to reach a broad segment of the American
population who may not be following the New York Times, etc.

I'd love to have a conversation with you if you have time to talk.

Gail McNulty gail.mcnulty@gmail.com

~~~
ryangeftmangold
Thanks for the response, Gail. I'm always interested in talking to someone
who's as interested in doing something about these problems as I am. I'll
email now and suggest a few times to talk

------
mars4rp
There is no contact info on your profile, can you please send me an email,
info on profile.

~~~
ryangeftmangold
Thanks for commenting. I'm emailing now. Please look for my message and
respond back when you can. Thanks! :)

